
Release of uBlock Origin on the Chrome Store Is Stalled - alibert
https://www.reddit.com/r/uBlockOrigin/comments/dy6cdj/ublock_origin_1240_is_out/f828u7m/
======
alibert
The last version available on Chrome Store is 1.23.0.

The latest version of uBlock Origin is 1.24.2.

